# Would you trust Michael Jackson with your child?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

if you had a child and if he was still alive, would you trust him with your kid even though he was accused by boys of him molesting them and to those who are shocked of him ever abusing a child, let's not forget this video, if you had a kid from the balcony you would be in jail or get a fine, something would happen, doing this is child abuse. would you trust this freak to babysit your child?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Can't imagine he'd be the best babysitter right now


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't trust deceased people to take care of children.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

God damn it, all the good jokes have been taken.

I've seen that hotel in person. It's a place that exists. Unlike everything I haven't seen, obviously. I think one of Liam Neeson's films (I've forgotten the name) was filmed there too. Random trivia no one needed to know.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Depends on how much he wanted to be paid...or is it the other way around?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

nothin wrong with michael in my book


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> I don't trust deceased people to take care of children.


Agreed, zombies would not make the best babysitters I reckon. :um


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes I would.

But then again I don't have children.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

in bed with him? No.


----------



## Less Anxious (May 29, 2014)

I wouldn't trust any strangers with my child.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Since he died years ago this doesn't exactly seem like a relevant issue. But no if he was alive or if there was a celebrity similar to him I wouldn't trust them with my kids.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I think the bigger question is, would I trust my children with Michael Jackson? I can't even imagine the things that poor man would have to endure.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Sure. I'm auctioning my kids on eBay right now, however.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

he was born a black boy and died as a white woman


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Can't imagine he'd be the best babysitter right now





tbyrfan said:


> I don't trust deceased people to take care of children.





Persephone The Dread said:


> God damn it, all the good jokes have been taken.


 :lol

If my kid's name was Annie, it would be perfect. He could just poke his head in the door every couple of minutes and say "Annie, are ya OK?"


----------



## Apoc (Nov 12, 2010)

Seeing as he died from drug overdose no way in hell.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

How do you know when it's Michael Jackson's bed time 

When the little hand meets the big hand 


Ha ha ha 



I do not believe he was a child molester . I thing every body , every body in his life used him and felt really sorry for him . The reason he liked children is because they are not manipulative and are innocent as well as he didn't have a child hood .


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Not even before the scandal.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Uh, Michael Jackson has been dead for years. Why the hell is this even a question?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

If he comes back as an alien, he can play Moonwalker with my child anytime.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't think of anything I'd trust him to look after, to be honest, let alone a kid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Resonance said:


> Not even before the scandal.


 I wouldn't trust anyone who would use the word "scandal" in a normal conversation with a straight face.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

lol when i saw the title of this thread i couldn't help but to laugh very hard


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Lets see

Ashamed of being black
Pedophile
Drug addict
Likes to dangle kids over a high rise
Likes to dance in synchronicity with zombies

Nah.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

nubly said:


> Lets see
> 
> Ashamed of being black
> Pedophile
> ...


 I don't think he liked dangling kids. I got the distinct impression that he just didn't know any better and he thought people would be impressed. Which isn't any comfort. Unfortunately.


----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

The whole balcony fiasco alone would be enough for me not to trust him with my kid.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to cut out his fake face off and sell it on ebay


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wouldn't trust anyone who would use the word "scandal" in a normal conversation with a straight face.


You wouldn't trust anyone


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Resonance said:


> You wouldn't trust anyone


You leave him alone. He's just an innocent pickle. :no


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> You leave him alone. He's just an *innocent pickle*. :no


You sure?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

UUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMM I wouldn't go near Michael Jackson myself.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

M0rbid said:


>


dat beautiful face


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> he was born a black boy and died as a white woman


I find this statement racist :? black or white it doesn't matter he was dead almost 5 years ago! for gods sake let him rest in peace!


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> I want to cut out his fake face off and sell it on ebay


Why do you hate a dead man so much?


----------



## RaggedyMan (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes I would unconditionally 



MobiusX said:


> he was born a black boy and died as a white woman


:sus



nubly said:


> Lets see
> 
> Ashamed of being black
> Pedophile
> ...


Can I ask where you go your mountain of evidence which proves he's a paedophile "beyond reasonable doubt"? Because I've sifted through enough court transcripts, witness accounts from the accusers, FBI papers the works...I STILL DON'T believe he was one nor would knowingly cause harm to any child.

In his own words "I would slit my wrists before I would hurt a child!".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tbyrfan said:


> I don't trust deceased people to take care of children.


.....especially if he does his Thriller routine in front of them! :door


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RaggedyMan said:


> Yes I would unconditionally
> 
> :sus
> 
> ...


Why did you create another account winters tale?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

nubly said:


> Lets see
> 
> Ashamed of being black
> Pedophile
> ...


He wasn't a peadophile so that point is invalid and he had a skin disease so that point is invalid too.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

I guess rather yes. IMO he was an especially nice and sensitive, good hearted person. I don´t think he was a pervert.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i don't care about my imaginary, hypothetical kids. he can have them.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know if he was guilty or not but like most people just the rumor of pedophle would make me keep kids away from him. And he looked so much like some kind of evil clown/puppet that I think most kids would be scared of him anyway.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I believe that most of the accusations against Michael are false.
Michael had a hard life, so I empathize with him.

But although I empathize with him, he is very reckless at times so I would not trust him with my child.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

No way. I'm sure those pedophile allegations are false but he came off as bats*** crazy like when he dangled his kid off a balcony. If you're a celebrity who's had any sort of personal scandal covered by TMZ, you're not getting 30 feet near by kids.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> he was born a black boy and died as a white woman


:wtf



RaggedyMan said:


> Can I ask where you go your mountain of evidence which proves he's a paedophile "beyond reasonable doubt"? Because I've sifted through enough court transcripts, witness accounts from the accusers, FBI papers the works...I STILL DON'T believe he was one nor would knowingly cause harm to any child.
> 
> In his own words "I would slit my wrists before I would hurt a child!".


:yes
I believe MJ was innocent. The media wanted to destroy him and they did.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I hope he'll be touring to promote his new album.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't believe Michael was a pedophile. I believe he was misunderstood and impaled by the media. He was raised in a very dysfunctional home and never got to have a normal, happy, carefree childhood. Therefore, as an adult, he spent tons of money trying to give himself all the things he was deprived of as a child. I think that he saw children as equals of him, not as little people who were subordinate to him. He admired their innocence, playfulness, and curiosity. Being in their presence brought him happiness. Since he couldn't go back to being a child, being in the presence of children was the closest he figured he could get to filling the huge void in his heart. Typically, I would be very leery of a man who befriends and hangs out with a bunch of kids. But there was nothing typical about Michael Jackson. He didn't see children the way most adults do. He saw them through the eyes of a child because in a sense, he never really grew up.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*Ok..Look*



MobiusX said:


> if you had a child and if he was still alive, would you trust him with your kid even though he was accused by boys of him molesting them and to those who are shocked of him ever abusing a child, let's not forget this video, if you had a kid from the balcony you would be in jail or get a fine, something would happen, doing this is child abuse. would you trust this freak to babysit your child?


I'm not gonna dismiss that Michael Jackson was "odd"..& yes it's true that he did share..i think..the same bed with some of the kids..at his "Neverland Ranch"..now my opinion may not be legit..however that doesn't mean the purpose of your post is either...yes there have been claims of molestation..but i don't even know if they are legit..a lot of this stuff started surfacing more..after his death..to me..it sounds like those supposed "victims" wanted a peace of the Jackson money...again..i dunno for sure..but if you do..please link me to it..i don't mind learning more info...& in terms of the balcony thing..while i don't think it was right..i don't think he was trying to harm his baby..people on this note..were just b*tching..he just wanted to show the fans his baby...i don't think he did it in the right manner..but that doesn't make him "Wacko Jacko"..as people call him...sorry for ranting..but i feel like all people cared solely about was his scandals..not his legacy or talent...I mean..is that all people on here care about???....?..i didn't look up his child molestation scandal..but if there's something i'm missing please inform me..but if anything i feel that some of these allegations were made up just to get money.....i mean..the guy was loaded..anyways i dunno..i don't think he's a bad person...just maybe..made some poor choices..but he was..& is a talented musician...but then again i don't joke about molestation or abuse..so i'm undecided..but for you to call him a freak is just a bit much..don't you think?


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> I want to cut out his fake face off and sell it on ebay


Ok.....:um just came across this..ok seriously what the heck is up with you?..are you one of those people that only focus on the negative in people?...do you have any source besides your own personal feelings on why Michael Jackson is bad?:sus...was the purpose of this post to get a reaction from people?..because that's what it seems like your after.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

he looks like the devil in that video, pretty scary stuff


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> he looks like the devil in that video, pretty scary stuff


Can't believe i'm stooping to this level yet again!...look MJ..was not always right in the head..yeah..we can agree on..but some of the comments you're making really make me wonder?...people on here talk about SA..& feeling isolated & judged..yet..here you are..saying all this bad stuff about somebody?..not saying as humans we don't all judge..i know i do..but you seem to have way more than you're telling against MJ..just sayin.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SmartCar said:


> Can't believe i'm stooping to this level yet again!...look MJ..was not always right in the head..yeah..we can agree on..but some of the comments you're making really make me wonder?...people on here talk about SA..& feeling isolated & judged..yet..here you are..saying all this bad stuff about somebody?..not saying as humans we don't all judge..i know i do..but you seem to have way more than you're telling against MJ..just sayin.


How weird would it be if OP was one of the kids Michael Jackson molested.


----------



## ByMyself19 (Feb 5, 2014)

SmartCar said:


> in terms of the balcony thing..while i don't think it was right..i don't think he was trying to harm his baby..people on this note..were just b*tching..he just wanted to show the fans his baby...


Agree. I think MJ didn't have any purpose to harm his own baby..He just wanted to show his baby to the crowd but he didn't know how to hold his baby like a normal adult person can do.My presumption is that he had some sort of anxiety.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

cosmicslop said:


> i don't care about my imaginary, hypothetical kids. he can have them.


:lol :lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> he was born a black boy and died as a white woman





nubly said:


> Lets see
> 
> Ashamed of being black
> Pedophile
> ...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

what would you do if you saw an adult hanging a baby from a balcony like jackson, would you call the cops or cheer? pick one.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

If I had kids and MJ was still alive, I would trust him to take care of them.Hell, I would trust him with my life.
Y'all be like "MJ was such a freak cause he showed his baby from a balcony" but I bet my money that I don't have that y'all have done something in the past that was much weirder and alarming than all of MJ's weirdnesses.Stop judging...cause unless you are perfect, then you have no right to talk bad about someone who has died so many years ago.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't think I would. Its very few people I would trust tbh.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think MJ molested those kids. He had a pretty obvious Peter Pan Syndrome.
But there is a chance he did, so no. I wouldn't trust him with my kids.. I probably wouldn't trust him with them even if there were no rumors. A kid can't take care of other kids.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i don't think he abused anybody. he just had a very childish streak that obviously younger kids may perceive as cool and fun. But i think that was how he was, ans was not trying to lure anyone for nefarious intentions.

i also think that MJ did not lead a particularly happy life. And i think he was victim to people trying to sue him on false grounds for financial gain or famousness , which put him under unnecessary stress. Also, the press never left him alone. He had no privacy.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I wouldn't take the risk. I'd ask for his autograpth instead.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Dig him up and get his corpse to babysit my imaginary child? sure, I did something similar last Thursday


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

sucks to be paris knowing that his dad is a .......


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

rip


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Bloody leave him alone already. He's dead, the poor soul.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, if he were alive and I had a child, yes. He was innocent of the accusations against him. Anyone who takes the time to research the facts of each case would find there was no evidence to prove otherwise, and a lot of evidence to prove that each family was out to extort money from him. He was an amazing person, with a kind heart, and I think it's disgusting what he was put through.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nah, he was mega ****ed in the head.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

riverbird said:


> Well, if he were alive and I had a child, yes. He was innocent of the accusations against him. Anyone who takes the time to research the facts of each case would find there was no evidence to prove otherwise, and a lot of evidence to prove that each family was out to extort money from him. He was an amazing person, with a kind heart, and I think it's disgusting what he was put through.


Perfect reply, thank you.

I'm glad that there are people out there that realise this. People just like to jump on the bandwagon in a way. Everybody thinks he's a freak so I do too. It's kind of like trying to fit in, and not worrying about how you could be hurting somebody in the process.

Okay I'm not being overly articulate but I'm tired.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

no, but i wouldn't trust any stranger with my child


----------



## LibriArte (Apr 7, 2016)

Nope. He is a stranger.... Could for sure be a child molester so not worth it.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Innocent or not, if I don't know him, I'm not going to trust him with my child.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I wouldn't trust that many people w/ my kids (if I had any), period.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

If I hated my children, sure.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

As a father, there is no way in hell I'd trust anyone with child abuse accusations near my kids. But there were a whole lot of other red flags with him, even besides that....he was eccentric and just a little crazy and I wouldn't trust his judgment, at all. Esp considering he liked to dangle babies over balconies for God's sake.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

I wouldn't trust any stranger alone with my child. A babysitter I'd either _thoroughly_ interview, or I'd ask someone from a family I'm familiar with or a younger relative. I know the stereotype is that strange men can't be trusted with children, but if they were a woman for all I know they'd ignore my kid and just hang out online, anyway, or be like the woman down the hall in my apartment building who's constantly shouting at her kids and whose kids are always running through the hall crying.


----------

